# Poison sumac



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

This might be TMI, but I need some advice. 

So... My sister is living with me until she starts school October 15th. Walking home from her friend's house, my genius sister decided to go to the bathroom in the woods and used poison sumac to wipe. She's developed a rash on her groin, her belly, and her inner thighs. What kind of treatment should I give her? If the rash gets out of hand, I'm taking her to the Doctor, of course.


----------



## kayakprep (Jun 23, 2012)

Steroid shot or oral steroids. In the meantime lots of calamine is all you can do.


----------



## Fridge (Apr 28, 2012)

over the counter Benadryl if she is not allergic. Get a Doc maybe the Doc will add prednisone..


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Once everything is cleared up, maybe you could educate her on plant species.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We use spray benedryle,best stuff for the itching.Also Calinine Lotion.We always keep the spray on hand,its instant relief.But it too is getting expensive and it won't get any cheaper later on,so I wish we could buy a lot more.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> We use spray benedryle,best stuff for the itching.Also Calinine Lotion.We always keep the spray on hand,its instant relief.But it too is getting expensive and it won't get any cheaper later on,so I wish we could buy a lot more.


I bought her benadryll, poison ivy/sumac lotion, and hydracortisone lotion. It spread to her cheek, and her chest, but they are very isolated areas. I keep snapping at her not to itch. (Seems to be working. Lol) Washed her bedding, and clothes too.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

when ever we are exposed we grab nearby Jewel weed. It has a tiny orange flower on it. can;t miss it. mash it up in your hands. It will become sticky and rub it on the places. anywhere there is poison ivy/sumac etc there is Jewel weed.

Orally benedryl.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Salekdarling said:


> I bought her benadryll, poison ivy/sumac lotion, and hydracortisone lotion. It spread to her cheek, and her chest, but they are very isolated areas. I keep snapping at her not to itch. (Seems to be working. Lol) Washed her bedding, and clothes too.


 I had sumac so bad the dr. laughed when I came in the room.He apologized and said,he never seen such a bad case before.I was scratching and complaining.

Its always good to have some liquid benedryl on hand in case of alleric reactions.I always keep it on hand.It gets to the bloodstream faster than pills.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

*IVAREST*

http://www.amazon.com/Ivarest-Anti-Itch-Medicated-Maximum-Strength/dp/B000GCMY9M


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

The remedies we tried weren't helping. Took her to the Doctor's, and the Doc said it was the worst case she had ever seen. Lol. Now my sister has prednisone 10mg. In pill form. It seems to be helping now as she's over by my computer dancing her @$$ off and being noisy instead of itching and complaining.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Glad it worked out. I have no cures but cold oatmeal compress and regular washind with dish soap seems to cut down on spread and symptoms. Cold oatmeal for symptoms and dish soap for spread. Dish soap works best directly after contact because the oils from leaves is what causes reactions and dish soap cuts oils. Again, not a cure but seems to work well for me after contact with ivy or oak. Good job taking her in. Sounded like a bad case.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Jewelweed (impatiens) info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jewelweed

That article says it isn't too effective against poison ivy/oak, but herbalists swear by it. I haven't tried it.

Oddly, I did once have a dire case of poison ivy on my legs because I yielded to my Mom's "fashion idea" to wear the new Bermuda shorts on the farm. Stupid move. BUT! That was 50+ years ago, and I haven't had poison ivy since then. Acquired immunity, perhaps? I dunno, but I would NOT reccomend it.


----------

